# Why Foam?



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

I am starting to assemble my large HO-scale platform that will include both trains and slot cars. It will be island style with two sections 10x20 and 12x18 joined at a 30-degree angle. See photo for where my platform is sized (outer tape line) and the light box above (inner grid). The other photo shows my potential slot car track.

The benchwork is 2x4 frame with 5/8-inch plywood surface. The top of the plywood will be 34.5-inches above the floor to accommodate 24-inch stools.

I have been reading about using a foam board surface mounted to the benchwork. I am thinking the same thing but want to understand the reasons for doing so and any advice on recommended thickness. I would like to limit the total flat surface to to 36-inches. Then build scenery above.

My goal with the foam is to quite down both the trains and slot cars. Also to have a workable surface to mount scenic elements.

I will also use a roadbed under the tracks (still trying to evaluate cork/homasote/rubber/etc).

So any advice/rationale for surface materials will be appreciated.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

That is going to be one very cool slot car/HO set up. Looking forward to seeing how it develops.

I don’t use foam for sound deadening, so I can’t speak to that. My track is mounted directly on plywood.

I do use it for forming terrain (mountains / hillsides). It’s easy (but messy) to carve and shape. It is lightweight. You can make terrain modules with rigid foam that are portable…in case of say a derailment under a mountain. If you mount the track on it, you can carve into it to make depressions in the terrain that are below track level.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

A lot of people say the foam helps insulate the noise from the wheels. The main reason I use it is to cut ditches lakes holes etc. Into it. A lot easier than building up the scenery around it


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Many of the newer engines are very quiet to start with so the sound deadening is not as important. On my first loop of track I nailed the atlas flex track directly to 1" boards mounted on shelf brackets screwed to the wall. Noise is not a problem and I can just hear the wheels on the rails, very realistic. All the emphasis on sound deadening years ago was because many of the engines were a bit noisy, so there was an effort to isolate the noise and not to amplify it. Newer engines have reduced the need to not amplify the sound of the engine.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

mustangcobra94 said:


> A lot of people say the foam helps insulate the noise from the wheels. The main reason I use it is to cut ditches lakes holes etc. Into it. A lot easier than building up the scenery around it


That's really the main reason to do it. My son's layout has plywood under half, and the other half is foam on joists without plywood. I'm not real picky about these things, but I don't think one part is any quieter than the other. Foam roadbed is your best bet for sound dampening.


----------



## Ky Bob (Mar 7, 2016)

Lehigh74 said:


> That is going to be one very cool slot car/HO set up. Looking forward to seeing how it develops.


X2............!


----------



## bonez (Feb 2, 2014)

Why can I not see all the postings? I want to add a comment but need to read all that was written.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The site has been having problems for the last few days.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=75241


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Foam ??*

Go to my previous posted "Thread"..
This might help you..
For Beginners --> Layout Bench Work (Old vs New vs Newer) "Versions"..
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=72570

Model Railroad:
There is another "Thread" discussing about using "Foam"..
I was unable to re-locate this "Thread"..
Many individuals use a foam base..
One or two individuals in this "Thread" had problems permanently mounting rail track to a soft foam base..

Slot Race Track:
As a child and young teenager, I always had a slot race track.. [1/87] and [1/32]..
- There is a lot of action when using a slot race track..
- The track should be securely mounted to a solid base..
I would highly recommend using "Homosote" for a secure, solid and sound deadening base..
......


----------

